# is it possible to convert a limited contract to a unlimited one in 4 months



## mo101 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi,

Greetings.

I have been working in Dubai for last 4 months with a limited contract. Now, my employer asks me to sign the contract change to unlimited.

I'am not sure about the pro's and con's of this. 

Appreciate of someone can advise me accordingly.

Thanks.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

The first "con" that comes to my mind is that your end of service (for the first 5 years) on an unlimited contract is roughly a third of what it would be on a limited contract.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't think you could convert a contract. I think it would need to be cancelled and a new contract made and the visa process started again from the beginning - for example, blood test.


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

mo101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Greetings.
> 
> ...


I think your employer can do this. Normally, first 6 months are considered your probationary period, Employer can even terminate your contract in case you refuse or something. And, It is very much possible he can get it convet to unlimited keeping the same visa. For you, unlimited is better.


----------

